# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα δίκτυα , #6 - Kυριακή 15 Ιανουαρίου

## papashark

*Κυριακή 15 Ιανουαρίοιυ 15:00*

_(η ημερομηνία και ώρα μπορούν να αλλάξουν κατόπιν δική σας προτροπής, ή δικού μου κολλήματος   )_

Σκοπός η εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και στο AWMN
-Θεωρεία RF
-Ασύρματες συσκευές WiFi 
-Διαμόρφωση σήματος
-Db και περιορισμοί
-Κεραίες
-Κανάλια & Παρεμβολές
-Υπολογισμός Link
-Στήσιμο πολλαπλών link
-Tοπολογία awmn
-Εφαρμογές στο awmn
-Διάφορες Απορείες

Διάρκεια περίπου 3 ώρες
Παρακαλώ όσοι θέλετε να έρθετε, να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ ώστε να έχετε και έτοιμες απορείες.

Τόπος συνάντησης η *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:

*(προσοχή μετακόμισε στην επάνω μεριά του δρόμου !)*

Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Άνω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα). Ακολουθείτε την Τρειών Ιεραρχών, μέχρι την οδό Μελιταίων, όπου κάνετε δεξιά και στο καπάκι δεξιά για να βγείτε στην Θεσσαλονίκης. Ενναλακτικά μπαίνετε στην Θεσσαλονίκης από Χαμοστέρνας.

Η δνση είναι Θεσσαλονίκης 79 και φυσικά είναι ημιπόγειο.  ::  



_Special thanks to EOS για την παρότρηνση να ξαναρχίσω τα meeting νέων_

Παρακαλώ όχι άσχετα μηνύματα με το θέμα.

----------


## manousos

Αν ολα ειναι οκ μεχρι τοτε,εγω θα ειμαι εκει.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Θεού θέλοντος,καιρού και σχολής επιτρέποντος θα είμαι εκεί...





> Τόπος συνάντησης η *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:
> 
> *(προσοχή μετακόμισε στην επάνω μεριά του δρόμου !)*
> 
> 
> Η δνση είναι Θεσσαλονίκης 79 και φυσικά είναι ημιπόγειο.



Με βολεύει πάρα πολύ...Πολύ κοντά μου...  ::   ::  

Για παρκάρισμα,να ανεβαίνετε στη Δημοφώντος...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

.... (Δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα)

----------


## Dare Devil

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όπου και αν είναι....  ::

----------


## vleon

> *Κυριακή 16 Ιανουαρίοιυ 15:00*
> 
> _(η ημερομηνία και ώρα μπορούν να αλλάξουν κατόπιν δική σας προτροπής, ή δικού μου κολλήματος   )_


Θά έρθω και εγώ μαζί με έναν φίλο, αλλά πες μας, Κυριακή ή Δευτέρα; Πρέπει να το κανονίσουμε λόγω δουλειάς...  ::  

Πάντως η 16η Ιανουαρίου είναι Δευτέρα.

----------


## socrates

Μεταφέρθηκαν κάποια μηνύματα στα ΟΤ

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... highlight=

----------


## slapper

Κρατήστε μου μία θέση και μένα.

Aν και ασύνδετος θά ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω το workshop...  ::   ::

----------


## m0rphy

Κατα 80% και για μενα 2 θέσεις να ερθω με ενα φιλαράκι!

----------


## STEL10S

Κυριακη ή Δευτερα, Αθηνα ή Πειραια κλπ, εγω θα ερθω.

----------


## ksenos

Μετά το firewall workshop, θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω και σε αυτό. 1 θέση και για μενα  :: .

----------


## a123xxsp

Και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει, αν και θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας το ΣΚ θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι πίσω Κυριακή στις 3, αλλά τελικά είναι Κυριακή ή Δευτέρα?

----------


## viper7gr

Πανο κυριακη ειναι *15 Ιανουαριου* οχι 16

----------


## papashark

reminder

----------


## JS

Θα είμαι εκεί (χωρίς τα παρελκόμενα γιατί έχω και διάβασμα  ::  ).

----------


## alexa

Και εγώ με τον pbarb(6700)

----------


## papashark

please lock  ::

----------

